# Massanutten winter 2014 discounts



## tschwa2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I found these coupons through valpak.com I had to put in the zip code for the resort:22840

They are blacked out for presidents day weekend and expire 3/14-3/30 depending on the offer.



> Printable Coupons For This Location
> 
> *The Rink at Massanutten - Free Skate Rental w/ Purchase of 90 Min Pass*
> 
> ...


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 4, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I found these coupons through valpak.com I had to put in the zip code for the resort:22840
> 
> They are blacked out for presidents day weekend and expire 3/14-3/30 depending on the offer.



Thanks! This will definitely help on our week there


----------



## whitejme (Feb 17, 2014)

*my letter to mr. sadler and his reply*

From: Jamie White [mailto:whitejme@msn.com] 
Sent: Sunday, February 16, 2014 11:45 AM
To: stuart@stuartsadler.com
Subject: colonial crossings Farce
Importance: High



we would like to know if there is an ongoing signup for a lawsuit against colonial crossings in williamsburg va.

they promised water park, etc. to be finished in a couple of years (that was in 2005) ..we now own, in our opinion, nothing.

not to mention that it has changed ownership to orange tree that has socked us with enormous fee to be paid all at one

time at the first of the year!  1500$ for what???? more lies and promises?



we got your name from tugg.



any information on these farse of a companies would be appreciated.



thank you 
To my knowledge there is no ongoing suit against Colonial Crossings..  Land'or Williamsburg, original developer of Colonial Crossings has no money and was foreclosed in July 2011 by the development Lender, Resort Funding, LLC.  English Gardens LV LLC, a subsidiary of the lender took over and ran the place from Sept 2011 until July 2013.  Orange Lake Resorts, LLC purched the property in July of 2013 and completed registration of the property as of late September 2013,  The current developer is OLCC Virginia LLC (an Orange Lake Subsidiary).



I can tell you a lot of things Land'or Williamsburg did wrong, but I cannot tell you realistically how you can get any money back.  Not only does Land'or Williamsburg have no money, John and Roland Holt (principals of Land'or Williamsburg) are being sued on their personal guarantees by Resort Funding.



I would be happy to have a brief conversation with you, no charge, but I do not think I can offer any meaningful way to get any portion of your money back.









Stuart R. Sadler, Esquire

PO Box 638

3079 Rockfish Valley Highway

Nellysford, VA  22958



Telephone - (434) 361-0512

Fax - (434) 361-0520


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 18, 2014)

whitejme said:


> From: Jamie White [mailto:whitejme@msn.com]
> Sent: Sunday, February 16, 2014 11:45 AM
> To: stuart@stuartsadler.com
> Subject: colonial crossings Farce
> ...



I think you posted in the wrong spot, but OLCC would not have taken on the resort if they thought it would be a burden. Orange Lake has a partnership with Holiday Inn, and the resorts in their network are gold crown resorts, the larger ones have amenities that include lazy rivers, golf, &putt putt, etc. 
While they may have charged a special assessment, remember that the previous management company bankrupted the resort, and it is not good to run a resort without a reserve fund. Give OLCC a chance. It may not be a painless transition, but I think it will be a good thing.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2014)

mlefferts said:


> Thanks! This will definitely help on our week there



Thanks I liked the water park coupon.


----------

